# License Key



## pramic (6 September 2005)

Hallo!

Habe ca. vor 14 Tage das Service Pack 2 installiert von Simatic S7! Es hat ohne Probleme funktioniert! Bis heute! Wenn ich Siematic S7 starten will bekomme ich folgende Meldung! "Es wurde kein gültiger License Key gefunden Die Anwendung wird beendet"

Was kann ich tun ?

Grüsse pramic


----------



## pramic (6 September 2005)

Hallo problem wurde gelöst! Siematic S7 konnte die lizenz nicht mehr finden!

Problem behoben!


----------

